# Gaston, NC - #6465 M



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.co.nc.gaston.us










Available 10/12, labeled as a "GOLD" dog, means he passed all the health/temp tests with flying colors


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow he took some tracking down to find but think I found him (you're link wasnt working and same with a number of other links for this shelter) Kennel Inquiry










male they say 5 years not much information says adopt/rescue/euthanasia date is the 12th.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Wow he took some tracking down to find but think I found him (you're link wasnt working and same with a number of other links for this shelter) Kennel Inquiry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have problems seeing links from this shelter also (and I can never see the pic) - thanks for finding him Holmeshx2. Doesn't have much time poor guy.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Kimmikat6487 (Oct 7, 2011)

I live in VA! I would love to adopt him and save his life, but I don't have a reliable means of transport to NC to get him! Is he still at the shelter? If so, I will do my best to find a way to save him....


----------



## shprdrsq (Jan 8, 2011)

*Transport*

Don't forget to try PILOTS'nPAWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Wonderful pilots from everywhere who donate their fuel, and time to transport rescues all over !! There is an easy-to-read MAP on their website that gives you all of the information you need to get your new friend to you. 
I called and spoke to a few terrific pilots who were more than willing to help me, although I didn't need them because volunteer drivers came through........so be sure and try the "TRANSPORT" Forum here first.
Just don't forget about trying the pilots if needed.


----------

